# Puppy's first bad haircut



## Tinselshay (Aug 8, 2021)

I took my gorgeous 10 month old boy to the groomer a couple of days ago and asked her for a light trim around his booty and boy bits... she cut all of his feathers. All of them but the tail. His big floofy chest is gone. She brought him out and said "not a fluffy boy anymore!" And I wanted to cry. 

She didn't shave him or anything, but without his feathers, his hair seems so short. Petting him isn't even the same... 

How long will it take to grow back? Is he ruined? I'm just so sad!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It will grow back but will take time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It grows back. I've only had to deal with post surgery shaving and hot spot trimming with my last Golden, but all the hair eventually comes back in and is beautiful as ever. I get how you feel. I took my Cavalier King Charles to the groomer once and they mixed up Cavalier cut requests. I walked in to pick her up and she had a shaved body, they had cut her pretty long ear hair short, and she was even shaved across the top of her head and it looked like a military cut. I wanted to cry. I somehow got out of there without saying anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Sophie's-Guardian (Jul 28, 2021)

A groomer once turned our Golden into a Lab, I think maybe 3-4 months for it to all come back. She got to enjoy short hair for the summer at least.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

The first bad hair my Goldens ever had was from me....I tried, but it is harder than it looks....pay the price folks! By the way anyone want some electric clippers and hair trimming scissor's...I will make you a deal!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

We switched to a different groomer who is a lot better than the first but my words are...
"Wash, dry, trim grinch feet, trim around anus and vulva with scissors, leave hocks, cut nails and shape tail"
She did do a little hair that was growing into her ears from outside her ears and used some blending ? Shears to shape a few areas. Came home looking great


----------

